# The Perfect Picture



## Kzach

I run and play several D&D games using Maptools and am planning on running WotBS soon. In them, we use tokens to represent the PC's, NPC's and monsters. The tokens can be created fairly simply with a Token Creation tool freely available from the RPTools website. The rules framework I use, also allows you to give the token a portrait which appears when you hover your mouse over the token.

Being a finicky perfectionist, and possibly a little obsessive compulsive, I can't help but search for the perfect picture to encapsulate my PC's, NPC's and monsters. This can sometimes take days. Often I'm forced to settle on something that's not quite right and so will always be on the look-out for that perfect picture.

I believe I've just found the perfect picture for Torrent.

I'll post it below but I figured I'd start this thread in an effort to help others find those perfect pictures for NPC's and monsters. If you find a picture you think really suits the module, post it here so everyone can benefit.


----------



## sfedi

Wow, that IS a nice picture for Torrent.

Great thread BTW, I think it's going to be very useful.


----------



## RangerWickett

Who's the artist?


----------



## Truename

Speaking of pictures, is there any way to get the full-resolution artwork as individual files, separate from the PDFs? I'd like to turn some of them into handouts.


----------



## Kzach

RangerWickett said:


> Who's the artist?




I'm not sure. It's from one of the many art zips downloadable as subscriber content from WotC. I think it's from Martial Power.


----------



## Daern

Here's the pics I used for Diogenes and Shealis


----------



## Jhaelen

RangerWickett said:


> Who's the artist?



Judging by the style and the initials I think it's from Kerem Beyit.


----------



## Kzach

Durn said:


>



I wish I could find a higher res, larger pic... dammit, now I have to find it else I'll go nuts not having it


----------



## Daern

Its in last month's dragon art files I think.


----------



## Kzach

Durn said:


> Its in last month's dragon art files I think.




Last month's Dungeon. Awesome!

I do love having a DDI subscription for all that art content


----------



## Truename

Here's what I'm using for the wisp solon:






(from Advanced Photoshop - For Adobe Photoshop Professionals)


----------



## Daern

Here's some fire imagery I'm using in the "Forest"











for real


----------



## Kzach

Bambi was a terrifying movie


----------



## Daern

Pretty cool huh?  Its funny because having been in a forest fire or two, I always say that it is not like Bambi, as fire tends to move in fits and starts, burning in a spot, dying down and then spotting to another place rather than a wave of flame.   Innenotdar, however, is what would happen if the trees were all everburning torches, so the fire eventually filled in all the holes.  The how makes no sense, but that's why its a mystery!


----------



## Daern

Here's one of my favorite pics from WOTBS.  I believe the artist is an enworld regular.  I grabbed it off the PDF and cleaned it up.  Rad villain.  I wish I hadn't spaced out on half his abilities when it came ot fight time...


----------



## RangerWickett

Claudio Pozas. He posts as Klaus here. He's Brazilian, and the devil Kazyk was designed to resemble the Brazilian President Lula.


----------



## Daern

Hah!  I totally see the resemblance!  Somehow I don't think Lulu will work as well as a model for RPing Kazyk though...
  That's right, Pozas.  His art is usually very clean, but I like this busier look.


----------



## Kzach

*Flaganus Mortus*


----------



## Kzach

Anyone got a good pic for Diogenes?

Putting 'fat wizard' into google image search returned... well... I don't want to talk about it... ever.


----------



## RangerWickett

I somehow doubt I'll be able to convince my friend who was the inspiration for Diogenes to dress up as a wizard. But the pic in the book is accurate, albeit black and white.


----------



## Daern

Well I went with the classical... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It kinda gets at his louche style.


----------



## Kzach

RangerWickett said:


> I somehow doubt I'll be able to convince my friend who was the inspiration for Diogenes to dress up as a wizard. But the pic in the book is accurate, albeit black and white.




His description says he has a paunch and that picture doesn't have a big, fat stomach so I assumed it was of some other character.

Regardless, I really want a colour picture of the style I've linked to previously in this thread.


----------



## Kzach

Anyone got a good scintillating snake pic? I'm having a lot of trouble tracking anything even remotely close to it.


----------



## Kzach

*Katrina*







*Crystin*


----------



## Amphimir Míriel

I think that last wizardess is too... well-developed to be Crystin (isn't she like, 12 years old?)


----------



## Kzach

Amphimir Míriel said:


> I think that last wizardess is too... well-developed to be Crystin (isn't she like, 12 years old?)




The only mention that indicates her possible age is in the history of Haddin where it says within a few weeks of his brother turning over a new leaf, he fled the city with his wife and newborn daughter, twenty years ago.


----------



## EugeneZ

Oops. I also assumed she was twelve, or there-abouts.


----------



## RangerWickett

Nah, she was supposed to be an adult. I subscribe to the J. Michael Straczynski rule of "No talking robots, no cute kids."

And while it certainly wasn't the way I envisioned her, making Crystin as you say 'ridiculously hot' is certainly a strategy to encourage some groups to keep her in tow.


----------



## Kzach

EugeneZ said:


> Oops. I also assumed she was twelve, or there-abouts.




The picture of her in the module certainly makes her look quite young. But since I run a game in Maptools, I want full-colour, highly descriptive and individual pictures for the tokens so I pretty much ignore most of the pics and scour the internet for my own versions.


----------



## Daern

*Katrina*

Here's what I'm using for Katrina:


----------



## jeffh

Durn said:


> Here's what I'm using for Katrina:




Royo?

Whether that's him or not, he draws some very strong, powerful women, some very juvenile cheescakey women, and some that are kinda both; a good source for stuff like this if you're willing to spend some time weeding.


----------



## Daern

No, that's a photo of Cara the Mord-Sith, a character in the tv show "Legend of the Seeker", an Aussi actress.  In the show she's a saucy mage-killer turned good, and all my players watch the show so it works for us.


----------

